

PS3 Root Key now Public Domain (Exhibit T, page 247) - dredge
http://www.scribd.com/doc/46819521/04

======
tzs
There are a couple of problems with this.

First, encryption keys are not subject to copyright in the first place, so it
makes no sense to say they are "now" public domain. For the sake of argument,
though, let's assume that they were subject to copyright, so we can go on.

Second, a copyrighted work does not enter the public domain by being published
in a court filing or record.

~~~
kbutler
> Second, a copyrighted work does not enter the public domain by being
> published in a court filing or record

Court records in the US that are not sealed are presumptively open to public
access and copying. While this may be technically different from a work being
"in the public domain", in practice, especially if the goal is secrecy, it
doesn't make much difference.

My favorite example of a copyrighted work in a public court record comes from
Campbell v. Acuff Rose Music, 510 U.S. 569 (1994). The Supreme Court decision
includes the full lyrics of Roy Orbison's "Pretty Woman".
<http://www.law.cornell.edu/supct/html/92-1292.ZO.html>

I guarantee that Cornell didn't bother to ask Roy Orbison's heirs/assigns for
permission to include the Pretty Woman lyrics on that site...

kb

~~~
danudey
My favourite example of a copyrighted work in a public court record is that
time Jack Thompson submitted gay porn as part of a court filing, now available
to everyone, including minors, from public records, forever.

[http://gamepolitics.com/2007/09/26/judge-spanks-jack-
thompso...](http://gamepolitics.com/2007/09/26/judge-spanks-jack-thompson-for-
sending-gay-porn-with-court-filing)

------
fhars
The erk and priv values in the printed website shown there are truncated, so
it is not the whole key.

~~~
cnvogel
Ironically they truncated the public part of the DSA keys. The private key is
"k".

For bruteforcing the remainder of the AES256 loader key (erk), as proposed by
another commenter: There are still 13 hex-digits left (e.g. 52 bits), that
might take a while ;-).

~~~
mmastrac
The EFF's Deep Crack could do 56-bit keys in a matter of days, and this was a
_long_ while ago:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_Crack>

AES256 is more complex than DES, but it's still in the ballpark of "possible".

~~~
burgerbrain
AES256 is indeed more complex than DES, but it's important to remember that
both were designed partially with fast hardware implementations in mind. The
difference is not as dramatic as you might initially think. 52 bits of an
AES256 key are _weeeell_ within "doable" in 2010.

------
yellow
Also, those ads are probably getting some unintended interest through the
legal system...

------
taylorbuley
Who said the legal system isn't just?

